# I lost ALL convict fry! Please help!!



## elijones1218 (Jun 20, 2013)

3 days ago, My Cons had a brood of about 50. I had no idea they were even M/F, so I was very surprised. I am new to this however, and I have been relying on google and reading other forums to know what to do. I noticed both parents protecting them and not eating them, so I got a tank divider and left both parents and fry on one side. I also read about the levels being really bad after birth, so a frequent water change necessary. I changed about 20-30% for the last two days and woke up this morning and they were all dead...the parents were still trying to pick them up and move them...they were frantically looking for anyone still alive. Please help me know what I did wrong (so I don't do it again) and if you are a veteran...All pointers are so welcomed!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Did you test the water parameters? Did you do anything else besides the water change such as clean the filters or anything?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Dont want to sound insensitive, but, it may of been a good thing they did. Saved yourself from a lot of work finding them new homes if they grew out. There will be more in no time


----------



## italionstallion888 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm about to be in the same boat as you. First batch of convict fry. I'm just going to let nature take it's course. I don't feel like selling/giving away a bunch of fish. I'll just let the ones that survive stay in the tank. Until I run out of room. I would test your water before and after you do your water changes.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

CrypticLifeStyle said:



> Dont want to sound insensitive, but, it may of been a good thing they did. Saved yourself from a lot of work finding them new homes if they grew out. There will be more in no time


+1 I have a pair of jewels, which are very much like convicts in the breeding department. Mine spawn every 4-6 weeks like clock work. I let nature take it's course.
I'ts hard enough to give convicts and jewels away much less sell them. 
Again, every 4-6 weeks...


----------



## elijones1218 (Jun 20, 2013)

I did read to spray out the filter (which I NEVER do..I always replace them) and so I did...was that wrong? I think next batch I am just going to let them run it out with the other fish. You guys are right...I would not know what to do, I just hate they all died. I have changed the water again and I am going to test it today. Thanks all for your help!


----------



## JKnPA (Jan 30, 2012)

elijones1218 said:


> I did read to spray out the filter (which I NEVER do..I always replace them) and so I did...was that wrong? I think next batch I am just going to let them run it out with the other fish. You guys are right...I would not know what to do, I just hate they all died. I have changed the water again and I am going to test it today. Thanks all for your help!


 1. *Do not use tap water to clean your filter.* Clean your filter with the Tank Water. 
@ tap water will kill the bacteria growing in the filter !
2. *Did you treat the water before you added it to your tank ?* De-chlorinate tap water before adding.
* If you did not De-chlorinate the tap water before you added it to your tank, the *Fry * probably died from that, not because of the new filter. The Amonia level wouldn't rise that quickly because of a new filter being added.
** If it wasn't the water, the Parents most likely ate the fry. 
Just my opinion.......... FWIW.


----------



## elijones1218 (Jun 20, 2013)

1-I used tap water to clean the filter. Learned my lesson!
2-I did treat it. I used aqua safe and easy balance. 
I really don't think the parents ate them...the carcasses were floating around...

I really appreciate your help! From now on I will just replace the filter instead of cleaning it.


----------



## DBLN8 (May 6, 2013)

Don't replace it, clean it in a bucket with tank water in it


----------

